# Knee pics, post-op (*warning* not for the light of stomach)



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have no idea who wants to see gross knee pics, but oh well!!

Original thread: 
http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...s-knee-surgery-monday-45186/page3/#post526188

Overall, I'm super happy with how it's healing up! There has been minimal swelling (though it's obvious that it is swollen) and I get to take those bandages off on Monday to see what the incisions look like. 

Jan 19, 1 day post op, taking the dressing off: 


























(showing the swelling)

Jan 21, 3 days post op:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Very nice, Allie. That looks painful :?. Sending icepacks and vodka your way in hopes that it heals up nicely and the doc is wrong.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

The incision sites are still very touchy... I've sent the cat flying a few times for almost jumping on it haha...


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I know your not hard liquor, type of gal, so the wine is headed your way as soon as I know your type of perferred brand.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

lol I have to be off pain meds too.. as far as I know, they don't mix well....


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Honestly? I think it looks really good. No where near as much swelling as I would have expected, and the incisions are fairly small.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I'm glad that the surgery went well, and that you are doing good. I have to go to the doctor asap to see whats up with my knee unfortunately.  Jumped off my unbroke horse at the beginning of the month, and landed on the inside edge of my right kneecap. Couldn't move or feel my lower leg for about 5 minutes after I hit the ground, and even though the wound itself is almost healed, its still swollen, and does burn on the inside when I move too much. I'm really concerned about what the doctor is going to say though.  I wish you speedy healing, and hope that everything comes out well when all is said and done.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

maura, I'm super happy with how it's turned out! I'm so glad the swelling appears to be very very minimal, and I'm excited to actually see the incisions on Monday when i can take the "suture tapes" off 
db, good luck!! Physiotherapy worked really well for me until I re-injured it haha


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

JDI, 

I will confess to having a personal interest in your journey and recovery.

I've scheduled my knee replacement for the end of April. I'm simply out of other options (because constant pain, inability to sleep and not riding is not an option as far as I'm concerned.) 

I'm depressed, scared and dreading it. 

So I will be following your recovery with great interest!! I want you to have a terrific result for a somewhat selfish reason!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

JDI - you are a strong woman. Before you know it, you'll have your beloved Denny back and will be riding stronger before you know it!

I am so happy things worked out for you, and things are looking better each day!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

maura said:


> JDI,
> 
> I will confess to having a personal interest in your journey and recovery.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your news Maura. Having had many joint replacing procedures, if I can help you in any way, feel free to pm me. I can help you figure out what it is you will need to get ready for your operation.
Cheers.

Here is a thread you might find of help: http://www.horseforum.com/general-o...phic-prayers-request-surgery-wednesday-45763/


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

maura said:


> JDI,
> 
> I will confess to having a personal interest in your journey and recovery.
> 
> ...


Hey Maura, I'm sorry to hear that you're in for a replacement - but I do think that if you're in constant pain, it might be the best idea for you. *hugs!* Please feel free to PM me if you would like - us knee gals gotta stick up for one another!
Today is a bad pain day. I've been trying to hard to avoid pain meds as much as possible, and I'm proud of what I've done so far, but I pushed my knee too much on Friday and I've been paying for it all weekend.
I have decent ROM (range of motion) but walking still hurts. *sigh*
I start with my physio tomorrow, I shall update then!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good luck tomorrow Allie! I'm sure it will go well and then will have you back to good in now time!  

Are you excited to see the incisions?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you so much Tiff!! I want to thank you for everything you've done for me, it's meant a LOT 

Actually.. yes!! I'm really excited to see the incisions tomorrow... but at the same time I'm nervous. Even talking with the surgeon made me queasy lol so it should be interesting! Maybe I'll get Ryan to take them off.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Allie hope everything goes ok for you


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the good thoughts, everyone! I will be PMing. But Allie, I don't want to hijack your thread. 

I do want to tell you one thing: I've done tons and tons of research on my last surgery and my upcoming surgery. One theme stands out - post op results are mostly dependent on compliance with the post op physio. I *hate* pain meds, and from your posts, I suspect you do as well. But all my research really points up that you have to take enough pain meds to get comfortable enough to do the physio to have a good recovery. 

Easy advice to give, hard advice to take. 

But please, take enough pain meds to be comfortable doing the physio. 

And if that doesn't work, remember, you have to set a good example for me.


----------



## horses4life43 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good luck tomorrow Allie! You can always PM me


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't want to minimize your discomfort, but that doesn't look to bad. The first photos of course are nasty. The last one looks like the swelling is really down and the sutures look to be fairly small so you should have minimal scaring. You can still wear shorts!
Good luck and be strong tomorrow


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vida, not at all! I'm super happy with how everything has healed up! Minimal swelling, and no seepage into the dressing - awesome! I'm very very happy with how things are healing on the outside - now it's time to work on the inside. 
I am in a fair bit of pain today though, I did too much un-aided walking on Friday, and I've paid for it all weekend  
Thank you everyone for the well-wishes for tomorrow - I have a feeling it's going to be very painful (it always is) but well worth it. 









A heartfelt thank you to everyone. You have made me feel very very loved and supported on this forum 




> Thanks for the good thoughts, everyone! I will be PMing. But Allie, I don't want to hijack your thread.
> *Aw, thanks  I do hope you make your own thread so I can follow it!!*
> 
> I do want to tell you one thing: I've done tons and tons of research on my last surgery and my upcoming surgery. One theme stands out - post op results are mostly dependent on compliance with the post op physio. I *hate* pain meds, and from your posts, I suspect you do as well. But all my research really points up that you have to take enough pain meds to get comfortable enough to do the physio to have a good recovery.
> ...


Maura, thank you for your reply. I really appreciate you not trying to hijack this thread, as selfish as it sounds -- however, I would LOVE to follow your story, if you would be so kind as to start a thread?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You are totally welcome! And it's no problem at all! 

Seepage is probably one of the most disturbing words I've ever heard. I'm pretty sure my milk churned in my tummy! 

Let us know how it goes today!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm going to be taking the tapes off later this afternoon - I will take pictures for you, Tiff!!!

My first physio session went well. Since we don't know what the surgeon did, we took it really slow and easy. He banned me to crutches till I talk to my surgeon, he doesn't want to take any chances. We worked on basic ROM exercises, and he loosened up my calf and quad muscles.
He was able to get hold of the surgeon's diagram, and well... it didn't clear a lot up, unfortunately, other than showing areas that the surgeon wants to keep an eye on - which might mean going in again. 

Thought I'd update everyone! Suture tapes are coming off this afternoon!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Woot! Let's see the incision!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay Allie it's no longer afternoon...which means that the tape should be off. Lets see pictures.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Okay Allie it's no longer afternoon...which means that the tape should be off. Lets see pictures.


I bet when she removed the tape, her leg fell off so she won't be able to "bounce" back to the computer ....


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ewy ewy ewy! haha, sorry. hope it heals up all fine!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL!! I have the photos, but there isn't much to see.. and Rich stole my card reader haha! I will find my other one!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

You better! Lol jk but we do want to see them


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Here you go!! The incision points are smaller than I thought they would be - woohoo minimal scarring!!  I don't like how bruised the area is, but that will heal. I'm still concerned about the amount of pain there is on the lateral (outside) of the knee, but that's ok, just something to talk about with my surgeon. 










Ok, well that photo turned out awful. Sorry, I had to crop my *lovely* outfit out lol!! I will get someone to take better pics tomorrow. The other ones turned out completely blurry... guess that's what you get when you try and do it yourself!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Those aren't bad at all . Looks great so far.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Not at all! I'm super impressed! Still hurts to touch or stretch though! haha
The photo works then? Good, I was having problems with it..


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yuck! 

It's awesome that they are so small, they should heal up quick! You know the scary thing is how deep they actually go. *gag, gag, puke*


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Yuck!
> 
> It's awesome that they are so small, they should heal up quick! You know the scary thing is how deep they actually go. *gag, gag, puke*










you asked for them, Tiff!! LOL!! They go right into the knee joint, he could have popped back out the other side of my leg if he had wanted to ...



how's your tummy? Enjoying lunch? 


 hahaha I had to!! 

Thank ya girlie, your support means so much!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

That's unfair! You knew I was eating! LOL Cuts don't bother me until I think about how deep they are...the inside should stay where it's at and nothing should go in there as far as I am concerned!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

lol you guys make me laugh. It will heal up so nice Allie, you won't even be able to ever tell you had anything done


----------



## Crimsonhorse01 (Sep 8, 2009)

It doesn't look nice at all. I hope its not causing you too much pain!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> lol you guys make me laugh. It will heal up so nice Allie, you won't even be able to ever tell you had anything done


Don't laugh at my weak stomach! It took me three tries to get past that picture of you wrist...:shock:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey guys!
I had my follow-up with my surgeon today. He did all he could do in my knee, taking out an inflamed plica and some synovial fluid. There is a divot in my cartilage, but there's nothing he can do for that. 
So, he's still not confident saying that he fixed the problem. If I'm still having pain 3 months post-op, I'm supposed to see a neurologist.
I'm still trying to digest everything... hah. It might happen, and ties in with my pelvic pain as well.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

That's so weird he doesn't even know if he fixed it!! I really hope he did and that you won't be needing to go to a neurologist. Sending speedy recovery thoughts your way!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Hey guys!
> I had my follow-up with my surgeon today. He did all he could do in my knee, taking out an inflamed plica and some synovial fluid. There is a divot in my cartilage, but there's nothing he can do for that.
> So, he's still not confident saying that he fixed the problem. If I'm still having pain 3 months post-op, I'm supposed to see a neurologist.
> I'm still trying to digest everything... hah. It might happen, and ties in with my pelvic pain as well.



if you're having pain in your knee, why would you see a neurologist? (hope that's not a stupid question..... )


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

upnover said:


> if you're having pain in your knee, why would you see a neurologist? (hope that's not a stupid question..... )


Haha, I know it seems weird. Let me try and explain: something might be wrong with the nerves either within the knee, or within my nervous system. Apparently my pain threshold could have been altered because I've been in pain for so long. OR it could be a pinched nerve or something of the sort as well. 
Basically, the INSIDE of my knee looks good, aside from the work that he did in there. There is a divot in my cartilage that he can't fix, and the excision of the plica is healing (it's a wound at the moment.) Once that's healed, I shouldn't have knee pain - if I do, it's due to something else. 
It's happening with my pelvis too. I had a cyst burst in my abdomen, and that created so much pain and scar tissue that my body's "normal" has been altered. My GYN has recommended Botox and Novocaine injections to try and break up the cycle, which I will probably go through with after my Laparoscopy. 
So... it could be happening in my knee. My "norm" could be screwy since I've been living in pain for the better part of a year. Does that make sense? I'm sorry if it doesn't, I'm trying to understand it myself.. haha.. sorry
However, if this is an ongoing issue, I am going to consult with a neurologist about the entire thing, not specifically for my knee or pelvis... we shall see.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

upnover said:


> if you're having pain in your knee, why would you see a neurologist? (hope that's not a stupid question..... )


The nervous system transports the chemical response to the brain, pain is a chemical response. A neurologist will be able to quickly track down and attempt to pin point the true injury through a series of tests.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Allie, lots of this makes complete TOTAL sense to me.
I have much experience with injury - pain - nerve pain - surgery and the list can be increased.

Yes...yes....and yes....Being in pain for an injury that then drags on for many many months or years can and very often does change the way your body would normally respond to pain signals. Among other things.
And...on another note. If a person has been taking pain medication for a long period of time. This too can and sometimes does change the way a body handles things and produces signals as well as endorphines and many other things that I am just not willing to write a book about "the biology of it all" at this time..lol

Let me say that we have quite a bit in common.

About your knee. This was my experience with knee surgery. Not the same one as you have just had but on the knee none-the-less.
It has almost been one year (March 25 2009 was my surg date) I still have pain concerning my knee. Nothing near what it once was!!!  It has taken quite sometime to disipate. Try to hang in there.
But one should also know I had an extreem string of injuries and health issues that sort of "ran into" one another if you will.

It just seemed as tho when one thing got better or almost better some other thing came about or as we all say from time to time "s*** happens"

Allie,
I have been refered to Neurologists quite a few times. There are many different area's of this vast field of knowledge.
For instance; one Neuro I was seen by not only did complex brain surgery but also did many other types of surgery, such as; Cubital tunnle syndrome, carpal tunnel syndrome. Shoulder nerve surgery, and other types of nerve surgeries.
And, he also worked closely with other surgeons in different fields, OBGYN, Ortho etc etc.
Following the advice of your doctor is always the best thing to do. Unless that is... your in a stage of diagnosis that your wanting a second opinion. Thus I would still say follow instructions given and then decide the doc you prefer.

Another thing that I did with all injuries that called for Physical therapy was to continue to go until I felt I no longer needed to go. Now my Insurance didn't cover much of it, but when you have extensive surgery on your arm, neck, knee etc etc, it was extreemly important to me to go until I found I was strong enough and had gained enough function to continue to get better on my own. Finances can interfere with this issue, but I was bound and determined.

Again. Allie we have a bunch of medical similarities....I am sending you a PM.
Hope some of what I have shared has been helpful to you on this journey!
Halfpass
PS...
Just looked at the pics
You lucky girl....I got 3 inch scar on mine plus the scope holes...lol
And on top of that....I had a brace on my knee for 7 weeks in the extended position. URG! No way coould I sit and bend my leg like that.
Your doing good!
Lets just say by the time the surgeon allowed for passive ROM....It was done only by the PT gal and it was an ongoing thing that took time to achieve...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you so much Christine, your post makes a TON of sense. Thank you for taking the time to write it all out and PM me. The past couple of days my pelvic pain has flared up again so badly that it's taken my breath away on a few occasions -- again. I'm very frustrated with everything. Your support has meant a whole bunch to me, and for that I thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I really want to do a Photoshop on that last pic -- it looks sooo much like a fish! LOL

Seriously though, to JDI and to Maura -- a friend of mine had knee replacement surgery and totally by accident he found out that using a stationary bicycle and pedalling BACKWARD was much easier for him to do than the exercises he was given by the therapist. The Dr. was very impressed with his recovery due to this.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Aww,
Your so welcome JDI. I think that when we are in a position such as yours, the best thing we can try and do for ourselves is to take it one day at a time.
Hah. Easier said than done for sure...
If you were up and moving around a lot before your surgery, and now your fairly quiet and not moving as much it may be a contributor to your pelvic pain.
Also all the anesthesia and medications can have weird side effects on the body and take some time to "get out" of your system.
Eat right, drink a good amount of fluid and if your prescribed the pain meds by all means take them. They are there to help you and a person who has less pain, does heal faster. Altho...we all know about side effets from pain meds. Thus these might add to some pelvic pain as well. 
So many factors to an already complicated set of circumstances.
HP


----------

